# Does a general anaesthetic affect conception ?



## Juniorpark (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all

Apologies if this is a stupid question, but I am going to ask it anyway.

I am have thyroid surgery next week and having a general anaesthetic.  I am due to Ovulate around that time, and just wondering if having the GA would mean damage to cells etc.  I have just read an post on another forum through a google search that suggests waiting 3 months after a surgery before trying to conceive because of possible cell damage.

If this is the case, not keen on the surgery, my time for conception is limited and the thyroid op is not serious and could wait.

Any advice, comments would be greatly appreciated.

JP


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Egg collection is often done under a general anaesthetic and many peopl get pregnant from IVF.

Just tell the anaesthetist you are ttc and they can give you safer drugs.


----------



## Juniorpark (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for that.

JP


----------

